# HELP! I think my red eyed tree frog has OODINIUM!



## HerpOn (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi guys,
I am relatively new to this message board but i needed to post about this. I've had my red eyed tree frogs (3) for around 2 years now with no problems at all but recently one of my frogs has been acting extremely weird. He is often awake for 3 hours extra than my other frogs before going to sleep and is very very very dark (I've seen him go light green once recently like his normal colouration) He also sleeps with all of his limbs stuck out rather than tucking them in. But mainly he is covered in these patches of light green all over him. I really need some advise with this, I can't afford to take him to the vet but if there were any methods to try and make this better I'd be extremely grateful. P.S I have not quarantined him yet but if is that something I should do I will do it immediately.

One of the pictures is of my big healthy female and the rest are of him
Thanks 
Jake


----------



## BlaZzes (Mar 5, 2021)

HerpOn said:


> Hi guys,
> I am relatively new to this message board but i needed to post about this. I've had my red eyed tree frogs (3) for around 2 years now with no problems at all but recently one of my frogs has been acting extremely weird. He is often awake for 3 hours extra than my other frogs before going to sleep and is very very very dark (I've seen him go light green once recently like his normal colouration) He also sleeps with all of his limbs stuck out rather than tucking them in. But mainly he is covered in these patches of light green all over him. I really need some advise with this, I can't afford to take him to the vet but if there were any methods to try and make this better I'd be extremely grateful. P.S I have not quarantined him yet but if is that something I should do I will do it immediately.
> 
> One of the pictures is of my big healthy female and the rest are of him
> ...


Its a very common problem with acuatic reptils. Its very similar with turtles. The causes can be the dirty water, a common infection. You could go to the vet, but there are one eye drop for reptils that you can test, but the most important is a vet analysis


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

It cannot be oodinium, only fish get that.


----------



## RGBeer (Oct 14, 2020)

If you cant afford to take an animal to a vet when its sick you shouldnt really have the animal atall. Taking an animal to a vet for a check up usually isn't as expensive as u would think.i took a snake to a vet with an RI and for the diagnosis and the medication only cost about £35. Obviously that will vary from vet to vet but you should contact some veterinary practices and enquire about the price of a check up on your animal. It's usually not as expensive as you would think.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

RGBeer said:


> If you cant afford to take an animal to a vet when its sick you shouldnt really have the animal atall. Taking an animal to a vet for a check up usually isn't as expensive as u would think.i took a snake to a vet with an RI and for the diagnosis and the medication only cost about £35. Obviously that will vary from vet to vet but you should contact some veterinary practices and enquire about the price of a check up on your animal. It's usually not as expensive as you would think.


This, not to mention the fact that a terrestrial or arboreal amphibian cannot catch a fish disease.


----------



## Tay jane (5 mo ago)

BlaZzes said:


> Its a very common problem with acuatic reptils. Its very similar with turtles. The causes can be the dirty water, a common infection. You could go to the vet, but there are one eye drop for reptils that you can test, but the most important is a vet analysis


what’s the name of the one eye drop?


----------

